# My Thousand Year quilt



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Well.. it's actually a Cathedrial Window quilt... but it feels like it's gonna take me a thousand years to finish it! lol

Here's the humble start of it... (mistakes and all)


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I love your colors!! it's going to be awesome!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful! It would take me twice the thousand years and I'd not have the patience for it!


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Beauty!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks guys... it's slow goin. Espically since Spring has arrived. lol


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Kaza-I am making one , too! It's a catherdral window, for my sister. Boy, it is slooooooow going. It is beautiful, but, I get bored quickly with it. It may take me TWO thousand years!  

I love the colors you chose. Best wishes!! Great job!!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it as it progresses.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, that is on my list of "gotta do's". The colors are just gorgeous and it looks to me like you are doing a great job!!! Some projects I just whip through and some are meant to just take your time and pull out here and there when you are able. It might take 1000 years but it will be sooooo worth it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love it Kaza -

And I agree that 1000 years might be enough time. Those are so time consuming, but so beautiful when done. Extra special.

Please keep us up to date on how it goes.
I hope you bought enough fabric for it, so the die lots don't change on the background fabric.


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

Please point arrows towards the mistakes because I don't see them.....lol.

You have more patience than I do...isn't the whole process done by hand?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I was going to make one about 22 years ago. Then I saw how much fabric I'd need and chickened out. Seeing yours has inspired me, though. (and I have more income). Grandchild #6 is due in August and I will make a baby quilt involving alphabets. But, I think Grandchild #7, due in November will get a Cathedral window. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Yep, everybody, I got enough fabric to finish it. 

Maura, if you had started it 22 years ago, you MIGHT almost be done with it by now! lol

Whoever asked, yes, every teeny, tiny stitch is done by hand....


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Wow ! I've never had the nerve to even try this.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's beautiful. I have always loved the Cathedral Windows quilt.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

How's this coming? Where exactly did you find instructions?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I started one years ago....it ended up being a dresser scarf...LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Cathedral-Windows-Quilt-Squares/step8/And-now-finally/

I found this link on the way to make a Cathedral Window quilt (or table runner). This is the way I learned to make it, from my Grandmother.


----------

